

Show HN: Xenng.com, yet another site for when you are bored - tlx
http://www.xenng.com
I've spent my free time on this for practicing Ruby and other things that interested me (redis, cassandra, unicorn,...). Hope it's enough to pay for EC2 monthly bill.
All ideas/comments are welcomed.<p>Thanks for your attention.
======
nametoremember
Is this like Tumblr?

~~~
tlx
No. But it's inspired by Tumblr's simplicity spirit.

